#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Привет от буддийских монахов Шри-Ланки

## Ratanasara

Дорогие мои братья по Дхамме, мне очень приятно было узнать о вашем форуме, потому что когда я учился в СССР это было как большой сон мечтать о таком же форуме. Я всегда хотел видеть таких же братьев как и вы. Я часто приезжаю в Россию по разным делам. Вот сейчас я нахожусь в России по приглашению буддистов России и читаю лекции, и даю наставления по практике медитации. Со мной приехал один из известных мастеров медитации Випассана, настоятель центра медитации Випассана в Кандубоде Дельгоде, Шри-Ланка. Если кто-нибудь из вас интересуется медитацией Випассана - пригласите нас к вам. 

Мой адрес: Sri Lanka, Kelaniya Amarasekararamaya. Ven. dr. Pallekande Ratanasara Thero. С большим уважением и пожеланием от имени трех драгоценностей Будды, Дхаммы, Сангхи - Ратанасара.

----------

Pema Sonam (29.10.2013), Алик (29.10.2013), Мингалаба (30.10.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (29.10.2013), Петр Полянцев (30.10.2013), Сергей И. (29.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

(Из книги Николая Михайловича Войнова "Искания Истины")

Я попросил преподобного Гуру Паллеканде Ратанасара Маха Тхеро рассказать о себе нашим читателям.

— Уважаемые друзья, мне очень приятно рассказать о себе, поскольку по вашей просьбе, чтобы вы и ваши друзья знали, что существует такой человек, как я. Меня зовут Паллеканде Ратанасара Маха Тхеро, но по-дружески, ласкательно Саду, это означает — хороший человек.

Я родился 7 января 1953 года в южной провинции Шри-Ланки в деревне Паллеканде. Когда мне было пять лет, я пошел в школу. После окончания десятого класса я хотел стать буддийским монахом, под влиянием настоятеля буддийского храма в нашей деревне. В 16 лет я стал послушником, а затем, когда мне исполнилось 20 лет, меня постригли в монахи, это произошло 20 июля 1972 года. В это же время я учился в буддийской семинарии в городе Коломбо, а затем я сдавал государственные экзамены за двенадцатый класс. В это время меня отобрали в Университет Келания. Там мне пришлось учиться только три месяца. Я изучал русский язык. Когда я увидел в газетах, что проводится набор слушателей в советский университет, то я подал заявление. После интервью меня избрали кандидатом и отправили в Советский Союз. 

Таким образом, 11 августа 1974 года я посетил Москву и остановился в Университете дружбы народов имени Патриса Лумумбы. В 1975 году закончил подготовительный факультет и с этого момента учился на историко-филологическом факультете. Закончил его в 1980 году с защитой диплома и получил ученую степень магистра филологических наук. Затем я вернулся на родину и преподавал русский язык в двух университетах. Также в это время я был избран членом исполкома нашего буддийского отделения, а затем в 1984 году проходил стажировку преподавателей русского языка в Москве. В это время университет предложил мне остаться в аспирантуре, и я с удовольствием остался в Москве, закончил аспирантуру и защитил кандидатскую диссертацию на тему: «Принципы построения учебного тезауруса русского языка». Научным руководителем у меня был Юрий Николаевич Караулов, член-корреспондент Академии наук СССР. В 1988 году я вернулся на родину и начал преподавать русский язык в университете. Но в это время в стране была очень сильная реакционная борьба, и многим, кто учился в СССР, было очень трудно из-за преследования. Походило на ваш 37-й год. 
Поэтому мне пришлось эмигрировать сначала в Индию, затем в Непал, а потом в Таиланд. Когда все успокоилось, я вернулся в Шри-Ланку и начал свою преподавательскую работу. До 1994 года я работал преподавателем двух университетов Шри-Ланка, а затем был командирован в Бирму, где нашим правительством был построен буддийский храм. Я был первым настоятелем этого храма. Затем меня пригласили обратно и отправили в Россию по просьбе буддистов города Набережные Челны в Республике Татарстан. Там я пробыл около шести месяцев и преподавал язык пали, читал лекции по буддизму, а затем вернулся на Родину. Мне было предложение от Министерства туризма и многих организаций на Шри-Ланка о работе гидом. Конечно, в нашей стране не было такого опыта, чтобы монах работал гидом, но они говорили о том, что здесь нет ничего плохого, а есть возможность рассказать о нашей стране и буддизме русским туристам, которые интересуются этими вопросами. Поэтому я согласился. Затем я получил высшее образование по гидовской работе, окончил курс с отличием. В это же время, одновременно, я окончил высшую дипломатическую школу и получил диплом с отличием. Меня избрали секретарем буддийского отделения нашего округа. Под моим руководством находится 42 монастыря.

Вот такой короткий путь моей жизни из моей биографии.

----------

Pema Sonam (29.10.2013), Кокотик (14.01.2019), Мингалаба (30.10.2013), Петр Полянцев (30.10.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Вспомнилось... От имени дост. Ратанасары когда-то сделал эту запись (под его учетной запись сделанной для него).

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.10.2013), Ассаджи (29.10.2013), Петр Полянцев (30.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2013)

----------

